# Gtp Importing Qld To Nsw



## MatE (Feb 1, 2017)

Could anybody point me in the right direction.Im trying find info on http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/wildlifelicences/LicencesToTransportAnimalsInterstate.htm
about what they require,but im stumped.I put in for an import permit from qld to nsw only to receive an email saying i need proof its an ozi animal.I emailed them back to ask what proof that was a month ago.I put a deposit on an animal as normal people do but now im getting worried.This gtp is an ozi animal but now i have to prove it.I cant be the only one.


----------



## Wokka (Feb 1, 2017)

You have used the colloquial "ozi animal". What did NSW Dept of Environment ask for? Maybe proof that the animal was born in Australia. Stat Dec from the breeder???


----------



## MatE (Feb 1, 2017)

Wokka said:


> You have used the colloquial "ozi animal". What did NSW Dept of Environment ask for? Maybe proof that the animal was born in Australia. Stat Dec from the breeder???


This is the reply i got.
We have received your application to import into New South Wales a Green python (Morelia viridis) from Queensland.

Due to recent restrictions on these pythons it is necessary for you to provide documentation to prove that the green python is of Australian provenance and not international.

You will need to contact your supplier for documentation of the origin of the python and a copy of his Queensland licence.

Please provide the above information so that we can proceed with the assessment of the application.


----------



## alex.snaith (Feb 2, 2017)

Sorry mate, I don't want to be a dickhead or state the obvious here but all you need to do is email the guy you bought the GTP off, then ask for the:

Date the eggs were layed
Date the eggs hatched
How many feeds/sheds it has had
And documentation that it was born in Australia. 

Hope this helped. 
Alex


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 6, 2017)

Alex, I am afraid it's not quite like that. It 's not about where the animal was born, how many feeds, sheds, etc. it had, it's about the provenance (place of origin) of the parents, grand parents and so on. It's about whether the animal to be imported into NSW is an Aussie native GTP or exotic GTP.

The NSW authorities bit more than they can chew and at the moment they are desperately searching for ways to distinguish Aussie native GTPs from others races - they haven't quite got there yet, hence the delays or no response to enquiries.

MatE, what they want is some satisfactory documentation from the breeder that he/she is breeding Aussie native GTPs. For example, I had my founding stock DNA profiled and I can prove that their progeny is native. They're happy with that. Strangely enough, a signed stat. dec. is not good enough, to put it shortly, they don't really know ant exactly what they want. Number of my friends in NSW enquired just like you did, and they got 50 shades of grey answers. It's a mess!

cheers and good luck.
Michael


----------



## westernrocky (Feb 7, 2017)

There are a couple of issues at least here without looking too deep 1/ Restraint of trade 1910. this relates to trade between states (where legal) shall not be restricted, this was successfully used in 1996 with regards to exotic birds, now off licence, then operating under the Federal NEBRS scheme and secondly while a Stat. Dec. is a legal document it "l believe" it would not be regarded as "proof" unless verified by some institution such as a Museum or similarly highly regarded institution, now without any inside knowledge l feel these two points plus possibly others would be where NSW is wrangling over atm. WR


----------



## MatE (Feb 8, 2017)

Thx for the replies so im pretty much out of luck.I cant imagine the cost of getting an animal dna tested.But the average joe isnt going to bother i reckon.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 8, 2017)

Don't give up mate, keep fighting them. DNA profiling is not a requirement, I only mentioned it as an example. Ask your breeder if he can provide you with some statement and see how it goes.

cheers
Michael


----------



## westernrocky (Feb 10, 2017)

"To keep fighting them" directly is more than likely what they are thinking/hoping you are going to do, "imo" you need to use "hired(free)help",and this person is the Government Ombudsman and once again "imo" you need to point out to this Dept. how you have received no response and how you believe this Wildlife Dept. in "yours and many others opinions within the hobby have virtually placed themselves in an invidious position", as there are "many" keepers and breeders of non native GTP's "legally" already established in NSW so what is their intended policy in this area ? Personally l feel it maybe a bit of Dept. "bell ringing" (them trying to justify themselves in the midst of proposed Dept. cutbacks)........but the Ombudsman will get you an answer and if the reply is not forthcoming within a "reasonable" period ask "how is my resolution coming along ? " WR


----------



## MarbledChildrensPythons (Mar 10, 2017)

Any progress on this issue?

Going through the same thing at the moment.

They keep saying to provide a copy of the sellers licence plus documentation to prove it's Australian provenance but won't tell me what kind of documentation I actually need.


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 12, 2017)

They can't tell you because they don't know. They bit more that they can chew and now they don't know how to proceed any further. As far as I know, no one got a straight answer yet.


----------



## HiramAbiff (Mar 12, 2017)

It amazes me that this is the "issue" OEH have decided to tackle. 
I was going to buy a pair of native GTP from interstate but decided it's just not worth the effort to deal with them for the next 2 years while they try to get their act together.


----------



## Wokka (Mar 12, 2017)

Years ago i had similar requests when exporting animals overseas. I simply provided a document headed " Proof of Australian Providence" and signed it , and that satisfied AQIS. Working with government departments is all about passing the buck. As long as someone else takes responsibility it is usually OK.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Mar 13, 2017)

I think all GTP keepers in NSW who have "non native" stock should make a concerted effort to breed their animals over the next couple of years at least, so that it renders this totally pointless and impossible to police ban completely counterproductive. There are large enough numbers of these animals in NSW to hugely increase their presence in this state after a couple of good breeding years. Because attempts to get a rational discussion with the Dept are just stonewalled until keepers simply give up (it's a very effective technique, worked very well with the Code of Practice), keepers won't ever get beyond their first question before the blinds come down. If they won't negotiate, or at least explain, then the only thing keepers can do is retaliate. It would be one way of demonstrating to the Dept that their actions will have consequences. I'd do it myself but I only have one male of mixed heritage that I bred seven years ago, and haven't been able to find a suitable female in NSW to breed with him this year.

If the Dept suspects that the number of mixed-heritage animals is increasing (although how they could know this, given that there is currently no differentiation on a NSW licence, is a mystery), then it might push them to try and constrain breeding of these animals within the state. I guess we will know more about their game-plan if we are asked in the near future to differentiate between mixed-heritage and Aussie stock in our collections when lodging annual returns or renewing licences. 

Jamie


----------

